# Autumn Harvest tandem ride-Healdsburg, Ca



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pics from our annual Healdsburge Harvest Ride.
It's a wonderful time to enjoy the fall colors.

Annual Healdsburg Harvest Ride | Ride Chronicles


----------



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Pictures*

Beautiful pictures! Love to take my camera when I ride. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nice pics.
nice site.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Great pix, and thanks for the memories. My wife and I did a 25 mi wine country tour about 6 yrs ago when we were there for my nephew's wedding. We were new to cycling, and a big ride for us was 8 miles RT to starbucks for coffee. The tour was the talk of our vacation. Well, next to the wedding of course.

Several of the photos and roads look and sound familiar. Now that we are "serious" cyclists, we would love to take a nice long tandem ride in that area some day.


----------

